# Garageband + VST?



## JKD (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Since I cannot find a copy of iLife for sale here in Montreal (@#&!!!) I have a question...

Is there any support for VST instruments or plug-ins in Garageband? Can you add (and or replace with) third party effects, or samples or is it all just midi based?

TIA

z


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

There's no support for VST instruments.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

However, apparently there is support for Audio Units. seen at MacOSXHints


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Apple (Canada) - Apple Store Sainte Catherine - Apple Retail Store

you can't find ilife?

ps-its over $70 so if you buy online its free shipping


----------

